# How can I tell if my 96 Maxima is a GXE or SE



## Coot350z (Feb 8, 2008)

I just got a 96 maxima and im not sure on if its a GXE or SE


----------



## Nomar1245 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'd also like to know the answer to this question....


----------



## CDS13 (Aug 1, 2007)

LOOK ON THE UNDERSIDE OF YOUR HOOD AND SEE IF YOU HAVE A GA16DE OR A SR20DE ENGINE 

IF ITS THE GA16DE THEN ITS A GXE

AN SR20DE IS THE SE


----------



## CDS13 (Aug 1, 2007)

CDS13 said:


> LOOK ON THE UNDERSIDE OF YOUR HOOD AND SEE IF YOU HAVE A GA16DE OR A SR20DE ENGINE
> 
> IF ITS THE GA16DE THEN ITS A GXE
> 
> AN SR20DE IS THE SE


and i know it was in caps i got through half the message and didnt feel like re typing it


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

CDS13 said:


> LOOK ON THE UNDERSIDE OF YOUR HOOD AND SEE IF YOU HAVE A GA16DE OR A SR20DE ENGINE
> 
> IF ITS THE GA16DE THEN ITS A GXE
> 
> AN SR20DE IS THE SE


Maximas do not have the ga16de or the sr20de.. the a32 has the VQ30DE 6 cylinder engine.


To answer the op's questions

*The 4th gen Maxima was offered in three trim levels for the US market:
GXE "The essential Maxima"
SE "The Sportiest Maxima"
GLE "The luxurious Maxima"

All trim levels have the same engine, so performance differences between them are pretty much nil. The best way to tell which trim level you have is to decode the VIN Plate. This is due to much part swapping and trim upgrading, even transmission swaps that can be done.

TO DECODE THE VIN PLATE:
Raise your hood. Look for a shiny metal identification tag fastened to the passenger side of firewall. The top row is the Vehicle Identification Number, starting with J. The second row is model information. The first five characters are BLHUL. The sixth character is the trim level designator, defined as follows:
E = GXE
G = GLE
V = SE

There are some feature differences that can help you determine the trim level on site. Keep in mind that most of these can be changed aftermarket by the owner, but as we know the VAST majority of Maximas on the street are bone stock...

GXE
Black guage faces
Cloth seats
Basic stereo (BOSE optional but extremely rare)
Probably no sunroof (optional but very rare)
Chrome outer window trim and door handles
5spd or Auto trans
No spoiler
No fog lights
Steel wheels with hubcaps
Chrome grill on 97-99 models
Manual A/C


SE
White guage faces
"Sport" Cloth or leather seats
Basic or BOSE stereo
May have sunroof
Black outer window trim
Body color door handles
5spd or auto trans
Spoiler
Fog lights
15" blade-style (95-96) or 16" 5 spoke (97-99) alloy wheels
Body color grill on 97-99 models
Manual A/C or climate control
"Sport" suspension
Electronically controlled front engine mount on automatic transmission cars
Liquid filled rear shock mounts
(In Canada there is a model called the ES which is like an SE minus the BOSE, leather, sunroof, and spoiler (All standard on a Canadian SE). But, it does include the VLSD trans.)

GLE
Black guage faces
Leather seats
BOSE stereo
Sunroof
Chrome outer window trim and door handles
Auto trans only
No spoiler
No fog lights
15" honeycomb (95-96) or 15" blade-style (97-99) alloy wheels
Chrome grill on 97-99 models
Fake wood color dash and door trim
Fuzzy A-pillars on some years
Pop-out drawer (not flip-down) below radio on some years
Climate control only
Electronically controlled front engine mount
Liquid filled rear shock mounts

Keep in mind that spoilers, foglights, mudflaps and wood dash trim could be had as dealer-installed options on all levels.

Other options like heated seats, traction control, ABS and the like were offered on more than one trim level, so they are not a reliable indicator.

What are the differences between the 99 SE and the 99.5 SE-Limited (SE-L)?
Approx. early to midyear of '99, a version of the SE called the SE Limited debuted, with only these differences to the '99 SE

- "SE Limited" badging by driver and front passenger doors
- Titanium tinted wheels, gauges and "MAXIMA" badging
- Optional Perforated Leather seats
- Unique Crimson Blaze Red color as available color selection
- "SE Limited" logo embossed on floor mats & seats*


----------



## Coot350z (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank guys for all of the help


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

CDS13 said:


> LOOK ON THE UNDERSIDE OF YOUR HOOD AND SEE IF YOU HAVE A GA16DE OR A SR20DE ENGINE
> 
> IF ITS THE GA16DE THEN ITS A GXE
> 
> AN SR20DE IS THE SE


lol...Maxima != Sentra


----------



## nafddur (Oct 19, 2007)

If a spoiler was added, there would be a plate covering the hole where the old, 3rd brake light was - or possibly the third brake light (in the back window) would even still be there.


----------



## kingpothead31545 (Nov 18, 2021)

Ok sorry ik this thread is old but I have a 96 Nissan maxima but I can't figure out which one it is cuz the title and the registration says its a Nissan Maxima GLE GXE can it be both or is it one of those


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Write down your VIN# and go to a Nissan dealer for verification.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

kingpothead31545 said:


> Ok sorry ik this thread is old but I have a 96 Nissan maxima but I can't figure out which one it is cuz the title and the registration says its a Nissan Maxima GLE GXE can it be both or is it one of those


GLE would have leather seats, Bose radio and alloy wheels. GXE would have cloth seats, assuming somebody didn't have them re-upholstered and often came with steel wheels and hub caps.


----------

